# lgb switch machines - how to wire



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

im going to be using several remotes including two double slips. how do I wire these machines? I have about a dozen lionel actuator switches which I think are glorified DPDT, but I like the railroad look. they have three wires coming out. how would I use this tyoe, and other than that type, what is the go to setup and how do you wire them. can you advise for either trck power from the main bus , or if I decide to go with a secondary power supply for accessories and such. a point to point explaination will be very appreciated.

thanks


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

first - the LGB switchmotors are made to be run with 16 to 18v AC(!), not on DC.

the simplest setup:
the negative (LGB-> white) connects the switchmotor (white marked contact) to the power source.
the positive (LGB -> black) splits from the powersource in two. each connects to a pushbutton, with a diode (one diode forwards, one backwards) behind the pushbutton.
after the diodes, the two cables are joined again and connected to the orange entry of the switchmotor.

up to two switchmotors can be safely connected to the same set of pushbuttons, to be operated simultainously.

everything else, you can find, or find out, are just variations of the basic idea.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the LGB EPL drives are DC motors but only do a half turn to throw the points.
AC is used as the diode will make the EPL drive see a DC half wave pulse.
With 2 diodes and AC you only need a SPDT mom (Single Pole Double Throw Momentary) switch to control the EPL drive.
If using a DC then you need a DPDT mom (Douible Pole Double Throw Momentary) switch to control the EPL drive and the contacts need to reverse the polarity of the supply.
The LGB switch box (5075, 5175, 51750) have the AC input of 18 volts and the diodes and momentary switches are inside.
Use the orange and white terminals to control the newer EPL 2 wire drives.

I state EPL drive as the remote uncoupler and the turnout drives are the same wiring electrically.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran mine on dpdt center off spring toggle switches, I used a 12 volt transformer. Did that about 12 years.

Don


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

thanks. so can you guys give me the quick and dirty of what I can or should tap into or use as a power source , and if there are any particular control switches I should look at? also , a rudimentary diagram would be great . I saw a couple online, but im not so great in this area.

thanks


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

try that: http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf
chapter "Taking Control"


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Search for the training dutchman and look for diagrams. (Martin in the Netherlands)
Lots of wiring info on epl drives in various configurations and a circuit to make your own switch control.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago when I used electric LGB switches and signals to help control my trains I used a transformer that I got at a local hardware store. It put out 24 v AC. It was made to handle the relays in a lawn sprinkler system.

I was not happy with the throw created by the AC tap on my power supply to throw the switch or signal. I think the tap put out about 18v. Since the voltage on the spring loaded control is momentary, the added voltage didn't cause any noticeable damage and I got a satisfactory thud when the points moved.






















Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In the local hardware store (lowes/Depot) get a door bell transformer. These are small and come in voltages between 12 and 16 volts.
The older LGB starter set power pack had a AC terminal for EPL drives and the DC output was less than 1/2 amp so almost useless for larger trains.
I purchased bell transformers for less than $5.00 on the web. Shipping is more than the part cost.


----------

